# Starting Local 3NYC Advise needed



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok...I'll handle this one guys...lol

First...welcome to the forum! Secomdly...send me a private message and we'll talk offline. Lastly...

Welcome to the Brotherhood.

Your insurance kicks in after 6 months of work.

School isnt easy...but its not impossible. You will be assigned a mentor. A Mentor is something exclusive to LU3 but we are showcasing the program to other locals. A Mentor is someone involved with the union...someone who cares about the brotherhoods future. Your mentor is there to guide you, help you, and be there for you. Dont worry that youre in your 30's...this isnt about age. When i got in...long long ago...i sucked at math...algebra was my worst subject. LOL you'd be surprised how fast you learn when your raise depends on it. 

If you have troubles with school you have the opportunity to sign up for tutoring. I have 4 Apprentices i mentor....who all met for the first time this past saturday at the NY Labor Day Parade. One of my boys wasnt doing so well in theory....so...being that I'm an instructor for the local...i had him come to where i teach and spent the night there...in the school...with 3 other instructors tutoring him. 

Thats how we roll. He passed...and now he and my other App's are all getting involved!

You are an indentured Apprentice, you are not a laborer. Yes you will be told to sweep at time. Whether it's the shanty, the shop, etc...However, on the jobsite..outside of OUR shanty, it's the Laborers job to sweep...not yours. However, that does not give you free reign to be a slob...act accordingly.

You WILL be taking in deliveries, carrying material, taking coffee orders, climbing ladders and doing whatever needs to be done. Hopefully you will begin with a good shop and hook up with a journeyman who actually cares about training you. Your primary focus at this point needs to be learning, absorbing...everything you can. Learn the good habits and not the bad.

You are expected to attend your union meetings. As an apprentice, you are under scrutiny. Some teachers are ...shall we say...not so nice...others are awesome. Deal with it. 

You have been accepted to one of the finest unions in the United States. In 6 months after your probation you will be assigned a Card Number and a Standard Union Card. You are to memorize your card number just as you have your Social Security Card number memorized, it is THE set of numbers that tie you into LU#3. There's a long road before you. A lot of it is going to suck...but more of it will be great...trust me on that one. 

Theres more but I'm beat. PM me for my cell # and we'll talk.

Again....welcome aboard!

Steve from NYC


----------



## YeahOkay (Jun 5, 2011)

1) After initiation at 6 months.

2) First year is pretty easy, second year is a lot of math... A few semesters are pretty hard. You want to be the best of the best so actually learn what is put in front of you, don't try to bull**** your way through. If you actually do the homework and study for the quizzes and finals you'll do fine.

3) Yeah of course. Bring a notepad and a few pens for making lists. Bring some daily work gloves like the cheap red palm ones until you know if the shop supplies them for you or not. Everything else depends on the job site and company you will be with at the time.

4) Laborers do the sweeping, not the electricians. You'll MOST LIKELY be moving material a lot and going around to take coffee order. If your lucky you will be put with a good journeyman and be there to learn what he teaches you while working with him side by side. The key is that you are there to learn first. After that you are there to assist the journeymen you are assigned to.

The rate is so low in hopes to get young, willing to learn apprentices in. There is nothing worse than a 45 year old first year with kids who thinks he has nothing to learn and is going to coast through while draining the unions funds barely adding to them.

Good luck and learn the trade.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome to the trade and the Brotherhood.


----------



## Local3Noob (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks so much for the very detailed reply guys!!! my last job i was working for was a super cut throat non union parts distributor that would fire you if you missed one day of work if your personal/sick days ran out even if your kid died or something. I must say im not use to everyone being so helpful. It kind of freaked me out a bit my first time in Queens when i went to go pick my books up lol 

I took the local 3 exam back in 07 or in 08 and was just shocked when i randomly got a phone call asking if i was still interested just a few weeks ago lol Well i must say math is one of my toughest subjects and in still kind of freaking out about that one still but ill cross that path when the time comes. 

also i had ACL surgery 6 moths ago and i still need to be kinda careful about twisting and or pivoting while lifting heavy weight.. will i be required to do some pretty heavy lifting like 100LBS at a time or 50 and under? last thing i want to do is re tear the dam thing and start from scratch


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

My nephew just got in with your group as well. The "5yr wait" group we call you guys. Regardless...you're in now...that's what counts. As I tell him, I'll tell you...

This union is what YOU make of it. The more you put in...the more you'll get out.

Make sure you "discretely" tell whoever you work for that you just had shoulder surgery. Don't broadcast that or it'll hurt you. 

Don't plan on taking sick days...and as for as school...Being an instructor I can tell you this...

More than THREE days out...YOU are out. You just took your OSHA 10 with Jimmy last week or so right? When do you start with a shop?

Steve from NYC

PS: check your email here...


----------



## Local3Noob (Sep 9, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> My nephew just got in with your group as well. The "5yr wait" group we call you guys. Regardless...you're in now...that's what counts. As I tell him, I'll tell you...
> 
> This union is what YOU make of it. The more you put in...the more you'll get out.
> 
> ...





5yr wait lol! love it.. i will be putting my best into it that's for sure. And the ACL is knee surgery but like i said im ok to work my ass off it's just lifting and walking around with stuff that is 80LBS+ could be hairy.


I have my OSHA on the 17th and 19th of this month but i am starting school at empire college tomorrow. the letter also said they have work beginning on the 20th so we shall see:thumbsup:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad we were able to talk tonight D...

Again, welcome aboard! This is the beginning of a great time for you! Let me know when you'll be at HQ and I'll try to swing by. I know we'll be running into each other and I'll help you out when I can. HA! You'll have me in just 3 short years! LOL.

Steve from NYC


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

I took the test in may 09 and had my Interview in July 09 for Local 3 IBEW NYC. I just called today to see what's up. After looking up my name and social(last 4) she said people are Ranked. I know there is probably a long wait. She did say you will get a letter this week and her words were "follow the directions of the letter" what could that mean. could it mean I got in and not to quit my job until they call me and could it be info for the physical and drug test etc.

I was in local 3 about 10 years ago and I screwed it up the 1st time. I remember getting my letter right after 9-11-11 and it stating not to quit your job, we will contact your further for physical etc etc. I started school Jan 02 and started work June 02.

I can wait 6 months or so as long as I know I got in. any ideas!

I'd also like to add when I was in the program I got to 2nd year as far as school if I get back in I'm sure I would start over.

As far as the college part I have 3 classes towards the local 3 schooling and I'm at QCC going for my liberal arts associates degree. I have 72 credits and I have one sem left before I graduate in the spring would that transfer over so I wouldn't have to do the college part.

In the beginning when you got your 1st letter did you get a letter like this?

I've also taken the OSha class back when I was in the program I wouldn't have to take it again right


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

i believe that OSHA cards are good for 5 years. 

you are going to need to be able to lift more than 50lbs. a stick of 4" rigid is 88lbs. you need to surround that ACL with muscle and make it stable. you will only be running 4" rigid every so often... but when you have to... you have to.

welcome to the brotherhood. when there is work, this is the best job in the 
world.

pay attention. you have a lot to learn. unless you are thick headed, you will never stop learning.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

sopranocaponyc said:


> I took the test in may 09 and had my Interview in July 09 for Local 3 IBEW NYC. I just called today to see what's up. After looking up my name and social(last 4) she said people are Ranked. I know there is probably a long wait. She did say you will get a letter this week and her words were "follow the directions of the letter" what could that mean. could it mean I got in and not to quit my job until they call me and could it be info for the physical and drug test etc.
> 
> I was in local 3 about 10 years ago and I screwed it up the 1st time. I remember getting my letter right after 9-11-11 and it stating not to quit your job, we will contact your further for physical etc etc. I started school Jan 02 and started work June 02.
> 
> ...


Hi there...I'll find out what I can for you. But of course don't quit your current job until you have a start date. As for the college, the Apprenticeship Director will determine what courses we will accept along with Empire State College and go from there. The fact that you were in, and have been given a second chance is a big deal. It's something not to be taken lightly. I know you are aware of this. Also, you will most likely have to take OSHA 10 again. Once I find out something I'll PM you ok?


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

Pompadour said:


> i believe that OSHA cards are good for 5 years.
> 
> you are going to need to be able to lift more than 50lbs. a stick of 4" rigid is 88lbs. you need to surround that ACL with muscle and make it stable. you will only be running 4" rigid every so often... but when you have to... you have to.
> 
> ...


 
When I took the OSHA class back as a 1st year in Fall 02(I took an extra class than the reg college classes which was history) It was the most boring class I ever took. Man I hope I don't have to do that again. don't think I would since it was through Empire.

From Empire the college part I have
Writing class
History class
OSHA

I still have all my binders from elector theory and I'm in Math 10 now at QCC and I actually understand Math now.

When I was a 1st year I started school Jan 02(started work June 02) did well 1st half got an 85 I think.

Then 2nd half which was sept 02 got an 80.

I know If I get back in I will start over with Electoral theory which is fine, I just hope my college credits from empire transfer back into the program plus my college credits which as I said I'm a liberal Arts major(was Marketing just switched so I can grad this may 13)

If I get back in like I think I will I know I will do better cause I'm older(36 now)(was 26 then) and just grew out of bad habits and I've never wanted this so bad in my life. I still have my Local 3 9-11 shirt for which I wore on 9-11 and Election day. 

I'm very excited and can't wait for this letter so I can see for sure I'm in. But from the sounds of it I think it is an acceptance letter!


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

icefalkon said:


> Hi there...I'll find out what I can for you. But of course don't quit your current job until you have a start date. As for the college, the Apprenticeship Director will determine what courses we will accept along with Empire State College and go from there. The fact that you were in, and have been given a second chance is a big deal. It's something not to be taken lightly. I know you are aware of this. Also, you will most likely have to take OSHA 10 again. Once I find out something I'll PM you ok?


 
Sure, Thanks

So would you say that sounds like I'll be getting an acceptance letter. After all if they didn't accept me into the program when I called she would of just said "you'll get a letter in the mail" and not say "follow the directions of the letter"

If I have to take OSHA again oh well I'll take that. I took it in sept 02 so it may be to long since rules change.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

YeahOkay said:


> 1)
> 
> 4) _*Laborers do the sweeping, not the electricians*_. You'll MOST LIKELY be moving material a lot and going around to take coffee order. If your lucky you will be put with a good journeyman and be there to learn what he teaches you while working with him side by side. The key is that you are there to learn first. After that you are there to assist the journeymen you are assigned to.
> 
> Good luck and learn the trade.


Be VERY careful with that statement. I'm going to say something that every single Apprentice in every single Local needs to hear every now and then...(ha...some Journeymen too!)

Here it goes....READY?

*You are to do what your Foreman tells you to do. IF you are told to sweep the material locker...you do it. *

The Laborers clean the jobsite as that is in their job description. HOWEVER, as an Apprentice...you do what you are told. Spitting out that you're an Apprentice and you don't sweep is a very fast way to direct bad attention your way. Trust me on that one. We get reports of kids making that ridiculous statement all the time. When it gets to us, its time for corrective action. So better to clear it up right away right? :thumbsup: Good...now moving on!

As an Apprentice in Local Union # 3 your job is to pass school, not miss nights, keep in contact with your Mentor, follow instruction from your partner, ask questions and retain what you're told/taught. There are good journeymen and bad journeymen. It's life. If you have a particular a-hole...you can bring it to the attention of your Foreman. But this is construction, so you'll expect to have or grow a thick skin. Talk to your mentor about anything first. That's what we're here for. 

You WILL be teamed up with a Mentor as I said before. This was not in effect 10yrs ago. He is someone who is active within the Local, and who normally is a natural mentor to others. We are the only Local in the IBEW with this program at this time so please realize what you're being given. Someone to be there for you, to help you out and answer your questions. For example: I Mentor 3 kids...and one of them had a hard time with school last semester. So I had him come to me at the Alternative Energy School one night after work. In one night, he was tutored by myself, and no less than 3 other instructors who I teach with to get him up to speed for his Final Exam. THAT is what having a Mentor is about. 

Again, welcome! Your Apprenticeship years will probably be the best years you'll have. You'll make friends for life...and some not so much...LOL. But I don't think I'm alone here saying that you will ALWAYS remember the good times and bad times of your Apprenticeship. 

Any questions, PM me and I'll help you as I can.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

PS: The books have changed! LOL


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

Got my Letter....wooo whooo and I think I'm in.it states.
"TY for applying etc..your application is on file should apprentice positions open in the Electrical Industry. It then asks me to send the return letter saying If I'm still interested and to reply within 10 days. on the bottom in bold letters it states.

"DO NOT LEAVE YOUR PRESENT JOB UNTIL YOU ARE NOTIFIED"
It finishes by saying " you will be contacted in the future should positions become open. If Accepted we hope you will consider this opportunity as a career of commitment and loyalty in one of the best unions in the country.

While its not an out and out acceptance this has to mean I'm on the list and they want to know if I'm still interested and when classes(apprentices usually 500 each Jan/june/sept to start school and or work) open and I'm interested that I will be contacted further etc...I think this is great news. very happy now the real waiting starts!


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

icefalkon said:


> My nephew just got in with your group as well. The "5yr wait" group we call you guys. Regardless...you're in now...that's what counts. As I tell him, I'll tell you...
> 
> This union is what YOU make of it. The more you put in...the more you'll get out.
> 
> ...


 
yes DO NOT miss more than 3 once you get to 3 you have to make them up, at least that's how it was back in 02-03.

Do what your told and be on time even if its in the farthest place.

I Once had a job on randles Island and its a hoot to get there from queens. A few times I was 10 mins late(it was only a 2 man crew) and my Forman reported me. 

Not to scare you but do your job learn and you will be fine. Do not get on the Friday night club, that's the apprentices that get a bad layoff go to a new shop and each Friday they have to go to the union hall with pay stubs showing they have 35 hours. again this was back in 02-03. Wish you good luck, how is it going so far!


----------



## Local3Noob (Sep 9, 2012)

sopranocaponyc said:


> yes DO NOT miss more than 3 once you get to 3 you have to make them up, at least that's how it was back in 02-03.
> 
> Do what your told and be on time even if its in the farthest place.
> 
> ...


 did you start yet dude?


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

Local3Noob said:


> did you start yet dude?


Still waiting for my official acceptance letter, this is probably for the next term which starts in Late Jan 13.


----------



## vinnythestick (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey guys hoping you don't mind that I piggyback on this thread. I'm trying to get into LU3 as well through the helmets to hardhats program.

So far I haven't taken any placement exams or anything, i've just submitted a profile to the helmets to hardhats website, and I was told that I would hopefully start by March of 13.

Does anyone know somebody that joined the union through this route? I just want to make sure I have all my ducks in a row to get this process finished as smoothly as possible..


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Vinny, I'll see what I can find out for you.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

1st years start out at $11.50?!


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Ha! That's a lot more than I started out with all those years ago!


----------



## vinnythestick (Dec 4, 2012)

thanks icefalkon, your posts have been really informative!


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

butcher733 said:


> 1st years start out at $11.50?!


$11.50 an hour for the 1st year may seem low, but for me being single with no kids(that I know of) and living at home its 1.50 than I'm making now. Its all about learning on the job and that common goal of getting your A card and making bookoo bucks!


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Whats top out? We start out at $16.57 which is 45%.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

In NYC JW's make $51/hr not including our benefit package. The complete package is $103/hr.


----------



## Local3Noob (Sep 9, 2012)

sopranocaponyc said:


> Still waiting for my official acceptance letter, this is probably for the next term which starts in Late Jan 13.



Nice dude! i started in sept and it's pretty cool.. pay sucks, school sucks,but i enjoy going to work everyday so that's all i care about:thumbup:

LMK what happens if u need help since its fresh in my mind lol


----------



## NSC (Dec 4, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about school. I am from ontario so I don't know exactly how it works where you're from but many electricians before you who are much more stupid have passed before. You will realize just how many of us only have half a brain the first time you see an electrician use a piece of copper pipe instead of a fuse lol


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

Local3Noob said:


> Nice dude! i started in sept and it's pretty cool.. pay sucks, school sucks,but i enjoy going to work everyday so that's all i care about:thumbup:
> 
> LMK what happens if u need help since its fresh in my mind lol


What days are you in school Monday/Wed. how long did it take from when you got the 1st letter to get the official letter saying your in!


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Never mind.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

icefalkon said:


> In NYC JW's make $51/hr not including our benefit package. The complete package is $103/hr.


....................


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

icefalkon said:


> In NYC JW's make $51/hr not including our benefit package. The complete package is $103/hr.




JOB DESCRIPTION 
*Electrician* 
DISTRICT 
9
ENTIRE COUNTIES
Bronx, Kings, New York, Queens, Richmond
WAGES
Per Hour:
*07/01/2012 
Electrician $ 51.00 *
Audio/Sound 51.00 
SUPPLEMENTAL BENEFITS
Per Hour:
Journey Worker *$ 42.45* *

*This hourly benefit rates applies for cumulative wages for the year up to $110,100 for the same employer; thereafter the benefit rate is $40.31 per hour. 

OVERTIME PAY
See (A, H) on OVERTIME PAGE
HOLIDAY
Paid:	See (1) on HOLIDAY PAGE
Overtime:	See (5, 6, 11, 15, 16) on HOLIDAY PAGE
*REGISTERED APPRENTICES*
Wages Per Hour:
Apprentices registered
before 05/10/2007
One (1) year terms.

07/01/2012 
*1st term $ 14.25 *
2nd term 17.05 
3rd term 19.15 
4th term 21.10 
MIJ (5th term) 25.30 

Apprentices registered
after 05/10/2007
One (1) year terms

1st term $ 11.50 
2nd term 13.50 
3rd term 15.50 
4th term 17.50 
MIJ (5th term) 21.50 

*Supplemental Benefits:*
Per Hour for Apprentices
registered before 05/10/2007 
*1st term $ 11.19	* 
2nd term 12.54 
3rd term 13.55 
4th term 14.50 
MIJ (5th term) 17.52 

Suppemental Benefits:
Per hour for Apprentices
registered after 05/10/2007

1st term $ 9.86 
2nd term 10.82 
3rd term 11.79 
4th term 12.76 
MIJ (5th term) 15.71


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

why are NYC apprentices making 3 dollars less an hour* if registered after* 5/10/2007?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

The data above does not include monies garnered from the contractor and managed by our Joint Industry Board (Like an LMCC only with more power). What you see there is the minimum monies the journeyperson and apprentice receive without the other funds being shown.

Apprentices took a pay cut after 2007.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

360max said:


> JOB DESCRIPTION
> *Electrician*
> DISTRICT
> 9
> ...



Where did you get this from? IBEW.com?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

icefalkon said:


> The data above does not include monies garnered from the contractor and managed by our Joint Industry Board (Like an LMCC only with more power). What you see there is the minimum monies the journeyperson and apprentice receive without the other funds being shown.
> 
> *Apprentices took a pay cut after 2007.*




How come you guys let that happen? They are being ripped off, IMO


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, I have no power or authority. However, if it comes to the choice of whether A Journeymen are going to take a pay cut or Apprentices...who do you think are going to get the cut. The cuts were made reflecting the average pay of helpers across the board. It also, IMO weeds out those who simply don't have the staying power to complete our Program. 

When Local 3 "opens the doors" so to speak...we have historically had over 20,000 applicants every single time. Now this is 20,000 people fighting for a total of 500 "slots". Of which 100 will be taken in each semester. This gives a 5 year plan.

Should someone not like their pay scale and choose to drop out of the program...so be it. There are literally tens of thousands of people who would kill for the opportunity to become an Apprentice. Granted this is New York City and we have one of the most prolific educational programs in the country...but...the bottom line is. You are going to work and earn your way to journeyman. We do things a bit differently here. We can, it works for us. 

Not only do our Apprentices get an A Card at the end, but they have earned an Associates in Labor Management and every single member has a bank of $20,000 to continue their education if they choose. I chose that path myself. I went on to get my Bachelors. That said, we also have many members who go beyond that...and Local 3 has picked up the tab well beyond the $20K. My cousin is a labor lawyer as well as an A Journeyman. The Local paid for Law School and after passing the bar he worked as a union lawyer for 5 years to pay for it. Another kid I went through the Apprenticeship with, he became a doctor. 

So...that said...are they being ripped off? LOL hell no they aren't. They've gained entrance to one of the strongest unions in the United States and are given unlimited advancement opportunity. If you can't deal with the low starting salary and school two nights a week as well as being active within the union...

Oh well, there are plenty of people who CAN handle it.


----------



## vinnythestick (Dec 4, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> Well, I have no power or authority. However, if it comes to the choice of whether A Journeymen are going to take a pay cut or Apprentices...who do you think are going to get the cut. The cuts were made reflecting the average pay of helpers across the board. It also, IMO weeds out those who simply don't have the staying power to complete our Program.
> 
> When Local 3 "opens the doors" so to speak...we have historically had over 20,000 applicants every single time. Now this is 20,000 people fighting for a total of 500 "slots". Of which 100 will be taken in each semester. This gives a 5 year plan.
> 
> ...



HELLO!!!! Ready to handle it right here! :whistling2: :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

icefalkon said:


> Well, I have no power or authority. However, if it comes to the choice of whether A Journeymen are going to take a pay cut or Apprentices...who do you think are going to get the cut. The cuts were made reflecting the average pay of helpers across the board. It also, IMO weeds out those who simply don't have the staying power to complete our Program.
> 
> When Local 3 "opens the doors" so to speak...we have historically had over 20,000 applicants every single time. Now this is 20,000 people fighting for a total of 500 "slots". Of which 100 will be taken in each semester. This gives a 5 year plan.
> 
> ...


Vic, local 3 is not that different than most locals, with one of the exceptions being size. To take from the apprentices is bologna. All locals allow you to take YOUR money and enhance your education.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

360max said:


> Vic, local 3 is not that different than most locals, with one of the exceptions being size. To take from the apprentices is bologna. All locals allow you to take YOUR money and enhance your education.


LU3 has one of the most expansive educational programs out there. When someone who is completely uninformed makes a statement based off of one piece of knowledge, they become like a yellow belt in martial arts. They know a little and think they are now black belts, but they are primarily a danger to themselves. 

A comment such as what you make above has zero credibility. At all. 

You simply have no idea about what you are speaking of. LU3 allows that...AND gives you twenty thousand dollars to continue it beyond your own funds. Your spouse gets ten thousand dollars to continue her education as well. 

The cut in pay at that time was necessary for reasons that no one was happy about at the time, but it had to be done. We can do things differently because of our geography, the number of members, and bank roll. But I'll tell you this...it's never been detrimental to the membership. The gains made up for the losses in the long run. We still enjoy an enormous amount of benefits, get to build an annuity, and have our pensions to retire with. 

How many Apprentices have you ever heard of from LU3 coming on here complaining about their situation in relation to the 2000 that we have registered at any given moment in time?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

360max said:


> Vic, local 3 is not that different than most locals, with one of the exceptions being size.* To take from the apprentices is bologna.* All locals allow you to take YOUR money and enhance your education.





icefalkon said:


> You simply have no idea about what you are speaking of.


...sure Vic, I guess they're not in the local until they become JW's, that's when *collective* bargaining comes into play for them.


----------



## Local3Noob (Sep 9, 2012)

sopranocaponyc said:


> What days are you in school Monday/Wed. how long did it take from when you got the 1st letter to get the official letter saying your in!



I'm doing school Tuesday and Wends night, and I don't remember how long the process was exactly but it was pretty quick like within one month i would say

Did you hear anything back yet?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Local3Noob;881943[B said:


> *]I'm doing school Tuesday and Wends night*[/B], and I don't remember how long the process was exactly but it was pretty quick like within one month i would say
> 
> Did you hear anything back yet?


congrats kid, hope you do well!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

icefalkon said:


> LU3 has one of the most expansive educational programs out there. When someone who is completely uninformed makes a statement based off of one piece of knowledge, they become like a yellow belt in martial arts. They know a little and think they are now black belts, but they are primarily a danger to themselves.
> 
> A comment such as what you make above has zero credibility. At all.
> 
> ...


When I was in it back in 02-03 as a 1st year I was getting less 10.75, Even at 11>50 for 1st year its a good pay for me. Its about the final product. The chance to learn the trade in the greatest Union is Priceless.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

Local3Noob said:


> I'm doing school Tuesday and Wends night, and I don't remember how long the process was exactly but it was pretty quick like within one month i would say
> 
> Did you hear anything back yet?


 
Not yet, although there is still time to get in the next class. And if not that gives me time to graduate with my Associates in liberal arts from QCC in May 13!! The way I figure it, is if I don't hear anything by jan 21th then I won't be in this upcoming class.


----------



## Local3Noob (Sep 9, 2012)

sopranocaponyc said:


> Not yet, although there is still time to get in the next class. And if not that gives me time to graduate with my Associates in liberal arts from QCC in May 13!! The way I figure it, is if I don't hear anything by jan 21th then I won't be in this upcoming class.



Nice man i hope you can make it in by then! then you can get your bachelor's degree to since you already have the credits:thumbup:


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

Local3Noob said:


> Nice man i hope you can make it in by then! then you can get your bachelor's degree to since you already have the credits:thumbup:


All I want for X-mas is to get in and Hockey, LOL!


----------



## Local3Noob (Sep 9, 2012)

360max said:


> congrats kid, hope you do well!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


 Your 100% correct... " I will be attending classes Tuesday and Wednesday nights this semester" Being one the highest paid unions in America i should take my time and type like it I guess :thumbsup:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Local3Noob said:


> Your 100% correct... " I will be attending classes Tuesday and Wednesday nights this semester" Being one the highest paid unions in America i should take my time and type like it I guess :thumbsup:


 Being one* of* the highest paid unions in America, *I* should take my time and type like it*, *I guess.

...fixed it for you!


----------



## mochamonie (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello I'm a newbie to this board but I had a question. I am a graduate from NEW a program for woman and was in the middle of prepping for the test which they thought was going to be in January then changed to beginning of February. Now been told the test was cancelled. So now I find out one of my co workers took the test in 09 and he received a letter asking if he was still interested in being in the local and not to quit any present job until further notice. I'm feeling like c'mon man what's the deal. I put a lot of time and energy into studying and I hate math but I sucked it up and did what I had to do right.i would just like to know if anyone had any info about when they might reschedule the test?


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

mochamonie said:


> Hello I'm a newbie to this board but I had a question. I am a graduate from NEW a program for woman and was in the middle of prepping for the test which they thought was going to be in January then changed to beginning of February. Now been told the test was cancelled. So now I find out one of my co workers took the test in 09 and he received a letter asking if he was still interested in being in the local and not to quit any present job until further notice. I'm feeling like c'mon man what's the deal. I put a lot of time and energy into studying and I hate math but I sucked it up and did what I had to do right.i would just like to know if anyone had any info about when they might reschedule the test?


This is for Local 3 IBEW NYC, They haven't had an recruitment since the end of 08 and there was no word of when they would do another one. They are still calling people from the test. I being one of them. Looks like you will have to wait 2-5 years even if you do take the test sometime in the next month or so.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

mochamonie said:


> Hello I'm a newbie to this board but I had a question. I am a graduate from NEW a program for woman and was in the middle of prepping for the test which they thought was going to be in January then changed to beginning of February. Now been told the test was cancelled. So now I find out one of my co workers took the test in 09 and he received a letter asking if he was still interested in being in the local and not to quit any present job until further notice. I'm feeling like c'mon man what's the deal. I put a lot of time and energy into studying and I hate math but I sucked it up and did what I had to do right.i would just like to know if anyone had any info about when they might reschedule the test?


What "test" are you talking about...perhaps the NYC Electrician Test?


----------



## mochamonie (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes I was suppose to take the local 3 test through my connection with NEW. I took it for the first time in 2011 around August I think but I didn't pass.others that took it with me did and started school that sept I think.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Ah now I understand. You took the test in 2011...we haven't released that we are going to be giving another test. We are accepting Apprentices off of the established list.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2013)

hello local 3 members I was in the military and im getting out to start the apprienticeship program I was just trying get a idea what the schedule would be like the first year and what to suspect


----------



## vinnythestick (Dec 4, 2012)

Just got my temp union card today!!!!



Start on monday IBEW local #3

part of the elevator division!

Thanks and look forward to continued advice from electriciantalk.com


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Pompadour said:


> ... a stick of 4" rigid is 88lbs. ...


The Steel Tube Institute says the weight of 4" rigid is 103 pounds per 10' stick.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

vinnythestick said:


> Just got my temp union card today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic good for you kid!!!


----------



## tjy1004 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello all last week I received a phone call from local 3 apprenticeship program department asking me if you want to start a school this september so I said YES. Anyone received a phone call like me?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

tjy1004 said:


> Hello all last week I received a phone call from local 3 apprenticeship program department asking me if you want to start a school this september so I said YES. Anyone received a phone call like me?


Good for you! Welcome aboard!!


----------



## mochamonie (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi I posted several months ago about the local 3 testing. I just recently took it on July 6th and found out today I passed. I guess I will receive further information in the mail but I wanted to know what happens from this point forward.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

mochamonie said:


> Hi I posted several months ago about the local 3 testing. I just recently took it on July 6th and found out today I passed. I guess I will receive further information in the mail but I wanted to know what happens from this point forward.


Firstly,

Congratulations!!

Did you have your interview yet or did you just get notice that you passed?


----------



## mochamonie (Jan 16, 2013)

I received my letter today from local 3 today with information on setting up my physical which is in August. So it looks like I will be in the sept class.i have been waiting on this for so long almost doesn't feel real.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Good for you!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Tom31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Anybody got letter from local 3 after physical ?


----------



## tjy1004 (Apr 29, 2013)

Tom31 said:


> Anybody got letter from local 3 after physical ?



I haven't receive any letter from local 3. It's been about over 2 weeks . I'm Just waiting like always. When you get any information please let me know.


----------



## Tom31 (Jun 28, 2013)

tjy1004 said:


> I haven't receive any letter from local 3. It's been about over 2 weeks . I'm Just waiting like always. When you get any information please let me know.


No problem and you too thank you


----------



## relica85 (Aug 15, 2013)

mochamonie said:


> Hello I'm a newbie to this board but I had a question. I am a graduate from NEW a program for woman and was in the middle of prepping for the test which they thought was going to be in January then changed to beginning of February. Now been told the test was cancelled. So now I find out one of my co workers took the test in 09 and he received a letter asking if he was still interested in being in the local and not to quit any present job until further notice. I'm feeling like c'mon man what's the deal. I put a lot of time and energy into studying and I hate math but I sucked it up and did what I had to do right.i would just like to know if anyone had any info about when they might reschedule the test?


Congrats and best of luck to you in your journey. I had orientation on August 20th. I was wondering did your co-worker make it in yet? I heard of guys who have waited for over six years to get in. It seems that NEW is an amazing opportunity. How do you go about getting in that program? I know some girls who might be interested in something like this. 

Again best of luck and maybe we will see each other in class and the field.


----------



## mochamonie (Jan 16, 2013)

Well I don't work with that particular coworker anymore so I don't know what he ended up doing. As far as new it's nontraditional employment for woman. Their number is 212.627.6252 they are located in chelsea. They have a information session once a week. You have to take a simple math reading test followed by a interview. from there u pick either daytime 6 week course in basic construction or night time course.


----------



## mochamonie (Jan 16, 2013)

Since u already had the orientation what took place and how did it go?


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

mochamonie said:


> Well I don't work with that particular coworker anymore so I don't know what he ended up doing. As far as new it's nontraditional employment for woman. Their number is 212.627.6252 they are located in chelsea. They have a information session once a week. You have to take a simple math reading test followed by a interview. from there u pick either daytime 6 week course in basic construction or night time course.


I am not taking no placement test, since I have an B+ for College algebra and 3 A's for Eng 101,102,220 and passed my Cuny writing exit test. I'll be damned if I have to take remedial classes again.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

That's the great thing about this...you guys will definitely run into each other! LOL


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

icefalkon said:


> That's the great thing about this...you guys will definitely run into each other! LOL


That's Awesome now if I can only get My USB 3.0 to work on my new Alienware X-51 computer.


----------



## relica85 (Aug 15, 2013)

mochamonie said:


> Since u already had the orientation what took place and how did it go?


It went well. Just learned how we would go about with school for the next four years and got to meet and exchange ideas with our fellow classmates. It will leave you inspired and ready to work!


----------

